

Ask HN: Web Programming Platforms - vecter

I'm starting a new web project soon and I'd like to try a new platform. I'm currently using CakePHP which is OK, but I want to learn Python or Ruby. With Python, I've heard the major ones are Django and Pylons, and w/Ruby, Rails of course. (Note that I don't know either Python or Ruby, but I figure I'll pick them up as I go along).<p>I've done some reading and it seems that these platforms have many of the same features. I don't want to start a platform or language war. I'm just interested in hearing some pros/cons of each. If I've left out a platform you especially like, please mention that also.
======
davidw
Been there, discussed that. Search for it, then try both, see what you like.

------
qhoxie
Throw merb into the ruby options and then try a simple app in each of the
four. All of them are great frameworks, it's just up to you to determine which
feels best.

------
noodle
if you feel like learning java or brushing up on some skills, you could hit up
grails. rails clone that i like. not quite as productive as grails, but its
not bad. still new but is showing promise.

~~~
ighost
I thought grails used groovy, a jvm language (but not java)...

~~~
noodle
it does, but you can interweave java with groovy, as well as include/use
classes/libraries/etc.

edit: also, of course, i meant "not quite as productive as rails" in that OP.

